
Wikipedia names new interim Executive Director - gaborcselle
https://lists.wikimedia.org/pipermail/wikimedia-l/2016-March/083193.html
======
gaborcselle
Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11176955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11176955)

